# φοιτητοπατέρας



## nickel (Nov 25, 2014)

*φοιτητοπατέρας* (ο) 1. (κυρ. ειρων.) καθηγητής που επιδιώκει να έχει καλές σχέσεις με τους φοιτητές και να είναι αρεστός σε αυτούς 2. (κακόσ.) συνδικαλιστής φοιτητής που ασχολείται συνεχώς με τον συνδικαλισμό (εις βάρος των σπουδών του) ή προσπαθεί να καθοδηγήσει τους συμφοιτητές του.
(ΛΝΕΓ)

Έλεγα να ψάξουμε το αγγλικό για το δεύτερο, ιδίως το δεύτερο του δεύτερου («προσπαθεί να καθοδηγήσει τους συμφοιτητές του»), αρχίζοντας με κάτι σαν student union leader ή student union professional, που δεν έχουν την ίδια χροιά.

Το μόνο λεξικό που έχει κάτι, το Κοραής, λέει (αλλά δεν με καλύπτει):

(προφ/υποτμ) • φοιτητής που ασχολείται με το συνδικαλισμό παραμελώντας τις σπουδές του = student who puts union activities before his studies


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 25, 2014)

Θα λέγαμε ίσως _student agitator_ όταν αναφερόμαστε σε καταλήψεις, ταραχές κ.λπ.;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2014)

Είναι καπαρωμένο, κατά πώς φαίνεται, και το _studentissimo_...


----------



## rogne (Nov 25, 2014)

Αντίστροφα: πρόσφατα μετέφρασα ως "φοιτητοπατέρες" το "student party politicians".


----------



## Dimi (Nov 25, 2014)

student apparatchiks


----------



## rogne (Nov 25, 2014)

Dimi said:


> student apparatchiks



Καλό, αν και παραπέμπει αποκλειστικά σε αριστερούς "φοιτητοπατέρες". Υπάρχουν όμως και οι δεξιοί, οι κεντρώοι, κλπ.


----------



## Dimi (Nov 25, 2014)

όχι απαραίτητα, νομίζω ο όρος έχει γίνει πλέον γενικός στα αγγλικά και έχει αποδεσμευτεί λίγο-πολύ από την έννοια που είχε στην ΕΣΣΔ. Γενικά σημαίνει οποιον ασχολείται με το student union, ανεξάρτητα από την πολιτική κατεύθυνση, ακόμα και αν π.χ. η επικρατούσα παράταξη είναι των συντηρητικών (για την Αγγλία αναφέρομαι εδώ). Από την άλλη, η τελείως ουδέτερη έκφραση θα ήταν student leaders.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2014)

rogne said:


> Καλό, αν και παραπέμπει αποκλειστικά σε αριστερούς "φοιτητοπατέρες". Υπάρχουν όμως και οι δεξιοί, οι κεντρώοι, κλπ.



Οι studentissimi και οι studentchiks... :)


----------



## cougr (Nov 25, 2014)

"student and (campus) political proselytizer " 

"student union activist"


----------



## Themis (Nov 26, 2014)

Θεωρώ ότι δεν ταιριάζει ούτε το activist, ούτε το agitator, ούτε το leader. Οι "εργατοπατέρες" (απ' όπου προέρχονται οι "φοιτητοπατέρες") έχουν συνδεθεί ιστορικά με τη δοτή εξ επαγγέλματος ηγεσία των συνδικάτων και ο χαρακτηρισμός αυτός είναι εξ ορισμού κακόσημος. Δεν ξέρω ποια θα ήταν η καλύτερη μετάφραση, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι αποδεκτά το student apparatchiks της Dimi, η προσέγγιση του Rogne ("φοιτητοπατέρες" για το "student party politicians") και, μολονότι άχρωμο, το student union professional που αναφέρθηκε από τον Νίκελ στο αρχικό ποστ.


----------



## cougr (Nov 26, 2014)

Από την ekathimerini: _leaders of university student parties (better known in Greece as “foititopateres”)_


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω πώς είναι ο φοιτητικός συνδικαλισμός στις ΗΠΑ, πάντως στο ΗΒ οι φοιτητικοί σύλλογοι λειτουργούν σαν επιχειρήσεις με κανονικούς υπαλλήλους, που δεν είναι φοιτητές και ενίοτε δεν είναι νεαροί, οπότε το student union prοfessional μπορεί να είναι παραπλανήτικό. Επίσης, οι φοιτητές που εκλέγονται στις διάφορες θέσεις αναλαμβάνουν τη θέση σαν δουλειά πλήρους απασχόλησης (με αμοιβή) και διακόπτουν τις σπουδές τους κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας τους, οπότε ναι, εγκαταλέιπουν τις σπουδές για χάρη του συνδικαλισμού.  Οπότε χρειάζεται κάτι πιο δυνατό.


----------



## pontios (Nov 26, 2014)

whip?
Μπορεί να ταιριάζει το " political whip" ή "student union whip", εδώ, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος;
... ίσως και το "chief whip" (but this has more to do with politics);

Αν πρόκειται για συνδικαλιστή που προσπαθεί να καθοδηγήσει τους συμφοιτητές του με βαρύ χέρι, τότε ταιριάζει (το " whip"/student union whip).


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2014)

cougr said:


> Από την ekathimerini: _leaders of university student parties (better known in Greece as “foititopateres”)_



Νομίζω ότι αυτό το φλύαρο, *leaders of university student parties*, είναι η πιο ακριβής περιγραφή (ως τώρα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτό το φλύαρο, *leaders of university student parties*, είναι η πιο ακριβής περιγραφή (ως τώρα).



Και φτιάχνει και ωραίο ακρωνύμιο... :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ. Μπορεί να είναι πιο πολύ μπλα μπλα αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση παρεξήγησης.


----------



## rogne (Nov 26, 2014)

Πάντως εγώ έχω γνωρίσει "ηγέτες πανεπιστημιακών φοιτητικών παρατάξεων"(λίγους, ομολογουμένως) που δεν ανταποκρίνονταν στον όρο "φοιτητοπατέρες", σε αντίθεση με άλλα, πιο χαμηλόβαθμα στελέχη των ίδιων παρατάξεων, που ανταποκρίνονταν και με το παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2014)

_Some_ leaders of university student parties? 

Συμφωνώ, βέβαια, αλλά, είπα, «ως τώρα».


----------



## pontios (Nov 27, 2014)

nickel said:


> _Some_ leaders of university student parties?
> 
> Συμφωνώ, βέβαια, αλλά, είπα, «ως τώρα».



student mentor?

Ο μέντορας δεν διαθέτει πατρικό καθοδηγητικό χέρι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2014)

pontios said:


> student mentor?



Δες τους ορισμούς από τα λεξικά στο #1: έχει αρνητικό φορτίο η λέξη (ειρωνικό, κακόσημο, υποτιμητικό). Επομένως, αποκλείεται κάθε απόδοση με θετική σημασία.


----------



## pontios (Nov 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δες τους ορισμούς από τα λεξικά στο #1: έχει αρνητικό φορτίο η λέξη (ειρωνικό, κακόσημο, υποτιμητικό). Επομένως, αποκλείεται κάθε απόδοση με θετική σημασία.



Fair point, nickel.

Student union campaigner/activist - cougr mentioned activist earlier. Activist has a negative tinge to it (could be seen as a troublemaker?), but there's nothing "paternal" about it (and that's why I thought "mentor" might help in my earlier post).

What about "boss" instead of "leader"? The term "leader" evokes more positivity than does "boss".
Student union boss/chief or student party boss. "Boss" has some negative connotations, especially in association with "union or party". Also, a boss is somewhat "paternal" (there's paternal transference at some level), but in a controlling/domineering/pushy way?


----------

